# custom Diawa 35-405 ballistic 13'3"



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

great shape. custom work done by wayne fowlkes. rod has gunmetal Fuji SiC guides 30-25-20-16-16-16-16. looking to trade this of a fusion mag or inferno, will hear other offers. thanks P&S


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

can you post some pics?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

butt length to reel seat?


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

30" to the center


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Not sure how to post pics but if you PM me your email I can send them


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

still for sell?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

757drummin said:


> Not sure how to post pics but if you PM me your email I can send them


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?114145-Picture

Sandcrab


----------

